
OSCON moves to Austin - ausjke
https://opensource.com/life/16/3/interview-oscon-chairs
======
ausjke
[https://conferences.oreilly.com/oscon/open-source-
us/public/...](https://conferences.oreilly.com/oscon/open-source-
us/public/register)

the price is pretty deep though

